# .25 Time Technical Director Position



## DavidAhumada (Jun 30, 2010)

Hello there, I was just wondering what a ballpark figure would be for a .25 Time TD position at a small Midwest state university.


----------



## erosing (Jun 30, 2010)

If your quarter time would relate at all to a TD I know doing quarter time, then I'd say $6-12k anually. He was making around $12k and he cut back his hours (and make about $6k), then raised them again somewhere inbetween and is onbetween there. But it is very much a part time job for him. He doesn't have any shceduled hours or duties outside of his TD duties during 4 producations a year.

Hmm, I seemed to have missed you were asking about a university position. The person I was referring to does not work for a university, sorry.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 1, 2010)

If it's a state university, it's probably got a state job description. Check out your state website. In this state at least, the job descriptions and salary scale are easily found public info. Here the salarly is around $22-$25 per hour depending on your education and experience.


----------



## DavidAhumada (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I'll definitely try finding the state salary scales, that should be a good start.


----------

